# Post your cheapest sx os prices here



## 3DSDSXL (Jul 14, 2018)

As the title says to help others after the sx os Post your cheapest sx os prices here the list will be updated on the first post with all the best prices.
 NOTE i will update sx pro prices too when you post link the website price and whether its a sx os or sx pro thanks.

*SX OS LICENCE*

https://axiogame.com/shop/ *$24.95 usd*
http://www.digimartz.com/xecuter-sx-os-software-license-for-nintendo-switch_p1347.html#show *$27.00 usd
https://moditcunt.com/product/sx-os/ $27.00 usd
https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/xecuter-sx-pro.html $27.49*
http://sxflashcard.com/team-xecuter-sx/14-xecuter-sx-os.html *(29.99usd) + promo code "SX2018"(less 2usd) = $27.99 usd*

*


SX PRO*
http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro.html *$39.99 usd
https://stargate3ds.uk/team-xecuter-sx-switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html $49.90 usd
*


----------



## FR0ZN (Jul 14, 2018)

Does a thread like this exist for the SX Pro?


----------



## Cyberevan (Jul 14, 2018)

http://sxflashcard.com/team-xecuter-sx/14-xecuter-sx-os.html (29.99usd) + promo code "SX2018"(less 2usd) = 27.99usd


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jul 14, 2018)

No but we can have two sections i will update sx pro prices too when you post link the website price and whether its a sx os or sx pro thanks.

keep them coming guys  only post if the prices are cheaper than the ones provided in the first post


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 14, 2018)

Got the SX Pro from modchipsdirect, $39.99. I just can’t use it, because it arrived the other day and I’m on vacation for another day. Lol


----------



## icefox (Jul 14, 2018)

SX OS license only, axiogames.com, $24.95


----------



## drzayas (Jul 14, 2018)

SX OS Licence at moditcunt for $27 USD Without paypal fee its 24.95 Instant Delivery


----------



## scroeffie (Jul 14, 2018)

payed 40 euros for preorder stil waiting for sx pro from italy to the netherlands ! with paypal !!


----------



## FR0ZN (Jul 14, 2018)

scroeffie said:


> payed 40 euros for preorder stil waiting for sx pro from italy to the netherlands ! with paypal !!



And the name of the shop ?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 14, 2018)

I probably should’ve asked this earlier. Does the currency have to be US, or are other countries acceptable?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 14, 2018)

hmu if a license becomes dirt cheap. I know Online Trends had it incredibly cheap a few days ago but I missed out and the price is back up now. I'd buy it for $20 or less (<£15).


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 14, 2018)

drzayas said:


> moditcunt


Is that an Australian website? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Is that an Australian website?


Oh my god, it is. Holy shit.


----------



## Cyberevan (Jul 14, 2018)

https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os -$24.95


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cyberevan said:


> https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os -$24.95


It was already posted. Look before sending.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm an extreme couponer so I'm pretty good at finding these things usually but so far Axios Games does seem like the lowest priced option that I can find.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorry for reviving this old thread, but any updates on where to find the cheapest SX OS?


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 18, 2018)

ravihpa said:


> Sorry for reviving this old thread, but any updates on where to find the cheapest SX OS?


see the above.


----------



## Maq47 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.onlyplay.store/team-xecuter-sx-switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html SX Pro, $38.99


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 9, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> https://www.onlyplay.store/team-xecuter-sx-switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html SX Pro, $38.99


Change from onlyplay.org to onlyplay.store, interesting


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 9, 2018)

3DSDSXL said:


> As the title says to help others after the sx os Post your cheapest sx os prices here the list will be updated on the first post with all the best prices.
> NOTE i will update sx pro prices too when you post link the website price and whether its a sx os or sx pro thanks.
> 
> *SX OS LICENCE*
> ...


SX PRO $40 Sellers and Above ones
http://www.hdgamingmods.com/product-p/xsxp.htm $45 usd
https://www.mod3dscard.com/home/1-sx-pro-switch-xecuter-sx-pro-shipping-from-usa-and-eu.html $48.99 usd
http://sxflashcard.com/team-xecuter...ltimate-kit-for-nintendo-switch-in-stock.html $48 usd
http://3ds-flashcard.com/home/77-xecuter-sx-pro-with-sx-os.html $49.99 usd
http://www.digitopz.com/xecuter-sx-pro-nintendo-switch-modchip-kit-p-1691.html $49.5 usd
https://www.txswitch.com/Xecuter-SX-Pro-Nintendo-Switch-Modchip-kit-p930552.html $48.4 usd
https://www.n2eliteusa.com/wp/product/xecuter-sx-pro/ $79.99 usd

SX PRO $30 Seller
http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro.html $39.85 usd

Attention, Only 2 sites with Https: Mod3dscard and N2eliteusa.com*.
*


----------



## Phantasia (Nov 9, 2018)

Adding on the above post.
I was looking for EU posting for an SX Pro. It was hard to find it, most of the partners from the official site are chinese fronts with specific country domains... All shipping from China.
mod3dscard (Can't post hyperlinks)

Is shipping from USA, EU and China and with good prices for both the SX Pro and the shipping! 48.99 usd

Also, very important, one of the few sites with HTTPS!


----------



## Vetchems (Nov 13, 2018)

3ds-flashcard dot com - SX OS $31.20 - Not the cheapest, but by far my most humble experience of any site offering similar products. Instant delivery Selly links available in their discord (Invite code: 4hgvJY8)

Allen3ds was unbelievably helpful even before I purchased the OS, He confirmed that I received my code within 3 minutes of clicking PAY! 100% would choose them over any alternative!


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Nov 29, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> SX PRO $40 Sellers and Above ones
> http://www.hdgamingmods.com/product-p/xsxp.htm $45 usd
> https://www.mod3dscard.com/home/1-sx-pro-switch-xecuter-sx-pro-shipping-from-usa-and-eu.html $48.99 usd
> http://sxflashcard.com/team-xecuter...ltimate-kit-for-nintendo-switch-in-stock.html $48 usd
> ...


Am I wrong? there is a big "S" after Http of txswitch.com, why you did not mention that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Phantasia said:


> Adding on the above post.
> I was looking for EU posting for an SX Pro. It was hard to find it, most of the partners from the official site are chinese fronts with specific country domains... All shipping from China.
> mod3dscard (Can't post hyperlinks)
> 
> ...


i think we can only choose the site based on HTTPS even though they do not provide the cheapest price.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm not a noob to Switch but I've never used SX OS but I was considering it for the usb use. Would playing from usb work with a license too or just Pro?


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 29, 2018)

BIGdoubleD said:


> Am I wrong? there is a big "S" after Http of txswitch.com, why you did not mention that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





NoSoul81 said:


> I'm not a noob to Switch but I've never used SX OS but I was considering it for the usb use. Would playing from usb work with a license too or just Pro?





NoSoul81 said:


> I'm not a noob to Switch but I've never used SX OS but I was considering it for the usb use. Would playing from usb work with a license too or just Pro?


Yes, sx os code and sx pro can both let you enjoy th full functions of CFW from TX.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BIGdoubleD said:


> Am I wrong? there is a big "S" after Http of txswitch.com, why you did not mention that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Check again, that site has no Https. http  ://    sxflashcard.com/


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Nov 29, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Yes, sx os code and sx pro can both let you enjoy th full functions of CFW from TX.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I said txswitch.com , why talking about sxflashcard.com .
In fact, this is a problem that could be solved by spending money.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 29, 2018)

BIGdoubleD said:


> I said txswitch.com , why talking about sxflashcard.com .
> In fact, this is a problem that could be solved by spending money.


Haha, yes, you are right.


----------



## goudje (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.txswitch.com/  $ 28.83  the are fast send me 5 min the code i pay with paypal


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 22, 2019)

_*SX OS 26.50usd*: http://www.digimartz.com/Xecuter-SX-OS-Software-License-for-Nintendo-Switch_p1347.html
*SX Pro 49.5usd*: http://www.digimartz.com/Xecuter-SX-Pro-for-Switch-Game-Players_p1346.html_


----------



## DimitriTPB (Jan 23, 2019)

i got my code from Mods3DScard for 31.20 pretty cheap than others I've found plus instant delivery in the discord!


----------



## switchjustswitch (Oct 6, 2019)

oh maybe txswitch? I used coupon so just 26.83


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Oct 6, 2019)

why pay for a cfw ?
use atmosphere or reinx because it´s free and open-source


----------

